
Ask HN: What do you really don't like about status/stand-up meetings? - jcfausto
I was wondering what people really don&#x27;t like about these meetings. Is it just about the time spend or is it about something else? What would you do to keep in sync with your peers if stand-ups had never been invented?
======
sinstein
A few major problems I face:

1\. They stretch way longer than necessary

2\. Everyone is interested in everything that is being done and that results
in endless questions over trivial matters

3\. If the team has people from different roles (design, product, frontend
etc.), it is a huge waste of time to stand through discussions regarding
issues that do not concern you

------
itamarst
They're often run really badly. 20 minutes of "I did a thing yesterday",
boring and pointless.

------
kahlonel
If these meetings were actually "standups", it wouldn't be bad. But for me,
sadly, they rarely have been shorter than 20-25 minutes, which makes them just
another time waster.

